# How do I get Tapatalk and Spotify back on my Itouch??



## trashpony (Jan 10, 2012)

I don't know why or how but the icons for these two apps have disappeared (may have been small boy operator error although it's a bit odd that he's deleted those two and I don't think he was using it at the time). I can't download them again because the itouch thinks they're already there. They're in my itunes library but when I sync my apps, they don't appear.

It's an elderly itouch and I've looked in help but am none the wiser. Any ideas?


----------



## stuff_it (Jan 10, 2012)

Is it not just an iPhone? what are the actual differences?


----------



## sim667 (Jan 10, 2012)

plug it in, in your applications tab, make sure they're both checked, resync.


----------



## trashpony (Jan 10, 2012)

sim667 said:


> plug it in, in your applications tab, make sure they're both checked, resync.


Done that three times now. They don't appear. I've even dragged them onto the screen and it still doesn't work

stuff_it - it's the same except it doesn't work as a phone


----------



## sim667 (Jan 10, 2012)

swipe along to the last page on the touch, it sometimes puts them right at the end of the pages.


----------



## trashpony (Jan 10, 2012)

Nope, they're not there (already looked). It's a bloody mystery (and a fucking pain in the arse).
I am going to have to pay for support aren't I? Wankers


----------



## sim667 (Jan 10, 2012)

he hasnt put them in a folder has he?

There's no way it should say installed in the app store if they're not on the phone.......


----------



## sim667 (Jan 10, 2012)

restart the phone and try the app store again.


----------



## trashpony (Jan 10, 2012)

Nope, didn't work. I know, it's utterly logic-defying isn't it? Fucking wanky thing


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 10, 2012)

Have you fully turned it off?


----------



## trashpony (Jan 10, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> Have you fully turned it off?


I thought so. Maybe not. I will leave it turned off for 5 mins and see what happens


----------



## DIMPLES1 (Jan 10, 2012)

Have you double touched the home button, to see if they're there as an open app?


----------



## trashpony (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh bugger - I really thought I had it then. I turned it off for at least 5 mins then restarted. I unticked the apps (so uninstalled them), then synched, then ticked them and synched again and now they're installed apparently. While it was synching, I could see the icons on the display on my laptop but once it had finished, the icons disappeared again.


----------



## trashpony (Jan 11, 2012)

They are there now 

Fuck knows what that was about - I think it may have been when I edited my settings to stop the foal deleting things or something. Anyway, thanks for your help


----------

